# John McHugh



## Kenny MacRitchie (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi i am looking for an old shipmate who was with me on the "Atlantic Guardian" a standby boat in the early 90s, we were together for two or three years. His name was John McHugh who was a scouser but lived in Yarmouth if your about John get in touch(K)


----------

